# Can anyone tell me about the following? I admit this isn't classical at all, but...



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

…I didn't know which other forum to choose. "Soundtracks" would have been the proper forum, I admit, but I'm not sure I'd get an answer there: this seems to be the most frequented forum.

So that said, can anyone with a trained ear out there tell me what instruments are used in the background of this clip from_The Hobbit_?

From what I can hear, there's
-accordions (clearly)
-some kind of fiddle
-bass guitar (if I had to guess)
-drums of some kind
-gongs (clearly)

And what style of music is this, precisely, based off of? If I had to guess, I'd say it's some kind of twist on gypsy music.


----------

